# Silvery colored gold(?) fingers. Are they worth processing?



## skyline27 (Dec 11, 2007)

I often come across those silvery, light gold colored fingers. You know the ones? Crappy lookin'. They seem to strip really fast in AP. I watched one dissolve. Am I contaminating my gold with these? Is it better to leave them out? I will wash the gold before and after they are dissolved in HCl-Clorox regardless. What's the call on this one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Never_Evil (Dec 11, 2007)

I would probably separate those and put them in a "used" ap bath just so you dont waste fresh acid and recover from there. Have you tested it with Stannous chloride to make sure it was gold? Just my thoughts, hopefully Harold or Steve can give a little better insite.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 11, 2007)

Skyline,

Personally I always sort my fingers into the various 'grades' before processing. 

It's not totally necessary, it's just the way I do things. I keep records of yield data on the various finger types and it is very important to sort and get accurate weights before and after processing in this situation.

The low grade ones you speak of strip quickly and don't produce much gold, usually less than 1/2 gram of gold per pound of low grade fingers. Your suggestion about dropping them in the leftover AP is a good idea.

Steve


----------

